# Music Analysis



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently working on music analysis... Do you know what is the method been applied in this regard. Is their any defined method of analysis or is it random....

Thanks in advance...
Sree


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

If you 're into (or trying to get into) music analysis then you should be prepared to study quite a lot. Of course there is no ONE method of analysis. I would suggest that you start with Schoenberg's books on harmony and the "fundamentals of musical composition" and then work your way towards more recent music analysis such as semiotic anamysis (Narmour), thematic (Reti), generative (Jackendoff), Schenker, post-schenkerian analysis (Salzer, Schachter, Forte) etc etc etc etc etc... Good luck!


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot .. for your reply..... BTW., is their any software which will help in analysis ....



Cheers!!!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, all I know about computers is surfing on the Internet and typing. I don't know anything about software...


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

sree said:


> Thanks a lot .. for your reply..... BTW., is their any software which will help in analysis ....
> 
> Cheers!!!


The only software I can think of is a suite called Sibelius which is music notation software


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> The only software I can think of is a suite called Sibelius which is music notation software


I 've got this one. It's only about notation, it has nothing to do with analysis. And to be frank, I seriously doubt that someone out there creating a music analysis program, one that can be taken seriously at least. I don't think it's possible for a machine to analyze a work of art, unless of course by "analysis" one means the calculation of the number of different frequencies in a piece, or the number of pixels in a photo, or even the recognition of mathematical patterns. If that's the case then, yea sure there is software for that!

Oh, and what do you mean by "suite"?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Yes, it's random. End of story. Later on, If you find it's not random that will be because you have studied something about music theory, music history, practical music, musicology, composition, harmony, counterpoint etc. etc.. At that point you might discover that analysis is not random, but from where you are now it's random. Don't try to build a rocket to the moon until you can at least crawl round the room. Sorry if this is a bit harsh but your question clearly shows that you are lacking in ground work with which you should be at least aware, if not familiar, before tackling analysis.
FC


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

danae said:


> I 've got this one. It's only about notation, it has nothing to do with analysis. And to be frank, I seriously doubt that someone out there creating a music analysis program, one that can be taken seriously at least. I don't think it's possible for a machine to analyze a work of art, unless of course by "analysis" one means the calculation of the number of different frequencies in a piece, or the number of pixels in a photo, or even the recognition of mathematical patterns. If that's the case then, yea sure there is software for that!
> 
> Oh, and what do you mean by "suite"?


Ah of course,I was getting the wrong end of the stick there. Of course no machine can analyse art as its purely subjective. Which is why I get annoyed when people say such and such a piece of music is rubbish. 
Re:suite. Over here at least its a word used to refer to a software package. MSOffice is often called a suite for example.


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

The fun in analysis is that you will be able to enjoy the music in much deeper.

Cheers!!!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

sree said:


> The fun in analysis is that you will be able to enjoy the music in much deeper.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Now that I think of it, after reading almost all of your posts in other threads, I will have to agree with everything Post-minimalist said in this case, as well as the way he said it. 
It's obvious that you need to learn music first before you start even contemplating analysis.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

sree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working on music analysis... Do you know what is the method been applied in this regard. Is their any defined method of analysis or is it random....
> 
> ...


Study these books, roughly in the order given:

_Harmony and Voice Leading_ - Aldwell and Schachter.

_Counterpoint in Composition_ - Salzer and Schachter.

_Counterpoint_ - Kennan.

_A Practical Approach to Sixteenth-Century Counterpoint_ - Gauldin.

_A Practical Approach to Eighteenth-Century Counterpoint_ - Gauldin.

_Forms in Tonal Music: An Introduction to Analysis_ - Green.

_Classical Form: A Theory of Formal Functions for the Instrumental Music of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven _ - Caplin.

Furthermore, I would suggest becoming very proficient in one instrument. The most useful instrument from the point of view of studying harmony and counterpoint is the piano. You will also find it very useful to develop your sight-singing abilities, even if your voice is not very good. Listen constantly to whoever your favourite classical composers are, and try to include a bit of Bach, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven in your listening, even if they're not your favourites.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Lovely constructive advice there form Herzeleide. You'd do well to adhere to it!


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Herzeleide said:


> Study these books, roughly in the order given:
> 
> _Harmony and Voice Leading_ - Aldwell and Schachter.
> 
> ...


Dear Herzeleide, 

Thanks for your reply. i will surly read these books... Thanks a million for your kind help...

Cheers!!!


----------

